# "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

The customers are NEVER accurate in describing the circumstances.

*N-E-V-E-R.*

But this removal was sorta fun anyhow - except for the heat.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*

Looks like a ready made top bar hive there Pat! lol
Have you even tried a Lang yet?

Maybe a small, cheap utility trailer is in the cards?
Nice removal.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*

Great video. I actually watched the entire 13 minutes and found it very interesting. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*

What about one of these? 

http://www.harborfreight.com/capacity-deluxe-steel-cargo-carrier-69623.html


----------



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*

What are you using for a bee vac?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*



Max Morgan said:


> What are you using for a bee vac?


This cheap deal I slapped together for about 30 bucks.

I tried to upload the pdf file that has instructions on how to build, but the upload failed.

If anyone wants that file, message me with your email.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*



bevy's honeybees said:


> What about one of these?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/capacity-deluxe-steel-cargo-carrier-69623.html


That sure does look like an interesting resolution.

However, I could imagine the looks on people's faces in nearby cars if I had a hive on that thing that's leaking bees at intersections. But, most of my travels-with-bees will be at night when they are more calm and less noticeable.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*



BeeMoose said:


> Great video. I actually watched the entire 13 minutes and found it very interesting. Thanks for sharing it with us.


BeeMoose,

I really appreciate the compliment. I try to keep the action moving as much as I can. I don't think anyone should have to suffer through 6 minutes of a vacuum cleaner running.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*



Mr.Beeman said:


> Have you even tried a Lang yet?
> 
> Maybe a small, cheap utility trailer is in the cards?
> Nice removal.


I've thought about Langs, yes. However, I'm just addicted to the top bar hives, even with their quirks. It's kind of like sticking with an old guitar because of the soul and sound it has rather than buy a brand new $2000 guitar. 

I always have to be different......and stubborn.

.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*

Thought I saw a black queen on top of the hive when it was in the cardboard box.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*



KQ6AR said:


> Thought I saw a black queen on top of the hive when it was in the cardboard box.


Ha !!!

So I looked at the original, high quality version of my film, and I have decided that it's not the queen - although I had to look at it several times.

Also, from when I found it during the subsequent inspection in my back yard, it was a brownish queen and not black.

I could be wrong, but I think it's just the way the camera is playing with the abdomen of that bee. If you look at some of the surrounding bees, some of them have what seem to be elongated abdomens as well.

Take a look at the screen shot:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: "Just come get them - - they are already in a "hive" " (video)*

By the way, here's what I stab the comb on to when I do cut outs.


----------

